# Re-paint options?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

What options exist for re-painting a carbon Colnago frame? I'm thinking ahead as I love my C50, but it's a 2003 PR23 and I really love the new PRZA and PR82 schemes. A repaint would be a heck of a lot cheaper than buying a new frame, but I'm not sure if that's even an option on carbon.

Any thoughts? Does Maestro do any re-painting or is this a "factory only" job? (to do it right, of course)


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> What options exist for re-painting a carbon Colnago frame? I'm thinking ahead as I love my C50, but it's a 2003 PR23 and I really love the new PRZA and PR82 schemes. A repaint would be a heck of a lot cheaper than buying a new frame, but I'm not sure if that's even an option on carbon.
> 
> Any thoughts? Does Maestro do any re-painting or is this a "factory only" job? (to do it right, of course)


I'd definitely try Maestro. I bought a Rabobank MXL a few years ago from him - not liking the paint but was the last (?) all steel frameset left in my size. He had it repainted ( beautifully) in AD 14 for me. My next Colnago will be in an obsolete paint scheme probably a EPS in PRAL. I wouldn't dream (!) of going anywhere else but Maestro.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

edmund..be carefull the Colnago police( Colnago America) will rear it's ugly head and say how bad using Maestro is.
I say go for it, Mike knows his stuff.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> What options exist for re-painting a carbon Colnago frame? I'm thinking ahead as I love my C50, but it's a 2003 PR23 and I really love the new PRZA and PR82 schemes. A repaint would be a heck of a lot cheaper than buying a new frame, but I'm not sure if that's even an option on carbon.
> 
> Any thoughts? Does Maestro do any re-painting or is this a "factory only" job? (to do it right, of course)


Somebody on here a couple of years ago had a broken tube on his C50 replaced by Maestro and had a complete re-paint done on the frame and it looked amazing. It wasn't even that expensive if I remember correctly. It was posted in this forum and I would guess it was late 2006 early 2007 when it was posted. Try doing a search.

Edited to add: I did the search for you and the thread was from mid 2006. The repair was done on a MXL which I believe was a steel frame. Anyway, it was repainted in a new paint scheme. Here is the link:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68116&highlight=Colnago+Maestro+repair

Here is another thread about a repaint on a C50, so it looks like carbon frames can be repainted. They probably just have to be stripped down to the carbon and re-sprayed from scratch. Here is the link to that thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47920&highlight=Maestro+repaint


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Fabs, thanks for the links.....I had searched before I posted under "re-paint" but I guess adding the Maestro is what hit the spot. 

Edmund, ca va neuf? Hope you're enjoying _printemps_ in Cannes! 

So I actually emailed back and forth with Mike today at Maestro and he can definitely do up my C50 in PRZA if I so wish. Lead times are up to 5mo and a rough estimate was around 300Euro, which is what I was expecting from a dollar amount. The lead time is a little excessive so I will likely wait until next winter when I can give up the bike for a while


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My question would be whether they can strip all the paint off of the bike and show nude carbon again, or if they just paint the entire frame with a black/white coat as appropriate and then apply the new paint. Do you know the answer to that question?

FYI - Calfee charges $375 just for a scuff and re-clear, so 300 Euro isn't too bad for a full paint job. If my Cristallo gets any more banged up over this season I might spring for the re-paint over the winter too, depending on whether or not they will show nude carbon afterward in the NS03.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't get into the details of whether or not the existing paint would be stripped but that is a good question. Given the paint coverage of the PRZA compared to my PR23 it's not as big of a deal for me. 

That NS03/nude carbon is great looking too!


----------

